# Nebulizer vs steam inhaler, hot vs cold - please help!



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Okay, I have a rat (Wren) who needs a nebulizer for her upper respiratory infection (upi?) the vet told me to get one and I did. At least I thought I did. What I got was a steam inhaler and I want to know if I need to spend more money on a real nebulizer. I know that nebulizers are for medicines but I am not giving them (I do both rats) medicines, only salt water in the steam inhaler. It seams to me that they both do basically the same thing. Now, the steam inhaler uses hot steam. Should it be cool steam or is hot okay? If I were to get a nebulizer should it be a hot or cold steam? Are there any good, cheep (under 60$) nebulizers that you know of?
Thanks for looking at my many questions. I love my girls so much and don't want to be doing anything wrong.


----------



## Catsratz (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm wondering the same, with a boy that has long-term breathing issues. He gets better then relapses again. 
Worst is that with this dreadful cold gripping the Northeastern U.S., the dry, forced-air heat is running so much. 
I'm also thinking of buying one. EBay?


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

I got mine on amazon for about 20$. It was one of the cheaper ones there. If you do get one I advise you to get one with a hose so you don't have to put the rats right next to the hissing nebulizer. It does seam to help Wren, but like I said I am not sure if I am using the right thing.


----------



## FascinatinSnail (Nov 17, 2017)

From everything I know, hot steam would seem more appropriate than it being colder. A lot of people take their rat into the bathroom with the shower on hot for the same reason you’re using the steamer. Regardless of temperature, it will both moisten the airways helping to clear them (I believe hot steam would be more effective however). Hot steam would also help blood circulation and their immune system. The nebuliser I have (was about £60 from Amazon, not sure what that is it dollars) and you can’t set a temperature on it. You get what you’re given. But if I had the option I would choose a warmer setting - just like as if I was to take them in the bathroom with me and use steam from the shower. If all you’re using it for is for water and salt, I’m not sure a nebuliser would be beneficial.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Okay, you set my mind at ease. Thank you for the response!


----------

